# Why so few alligator tags in GA?



## rdhood (Jun 22, 2012)

The title says it all. Why are there so few Alligator tags in Georgia?  By my math, the DNR gives out about 850 tags a year for an alligator population of 200,000 (a low estimate). According to a study in Fla, up to 13% of the population could be hunted every year and the population would remain stable. 
13% of 200,000 would be about 26,000 tags.  

If folk generally need 4/5/6 points to get a gator hunt, that would mean that somewhere around 4000 folks apply every year. 4000 is much less than the (up to ) 26,000 that would be supported by the current alligator population.  

So how does GA come up with the 850 number?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 22, 2012)

They use educated guesses from folks that went to school forever that now work for the wrd. Course they will probably say our elected officials set the limits and they have nothing to do with it. All the while just blowing smoke  I wish we could kill 20,000 a yr. Sucks having to wait so long to kill one.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jun 22, 2012)

wonder how many get killed by boat, illegally and how many of those who have tags and fill them just dont folllow thru on reporting. I would like to see the number atleast doubled. Actual success would really only produce about 1000 true killed/tagged gators. Gator hunting is honestly a tough hunt, it you do it on your own it takes a small fortune and alot of equipment


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 22, 2012)

*True that.*



Mwaldrop said:


> wonder how many get killed by boat, illegally and how many of those who have tags and fill them just dont folllow thru on reporting. I would like to see the number atleast doubled. Actual success would really only produce about 1000 true killed/tagged gators. Gator hunting is honestly a tough hunt, it you do it on your own it takes a small fortune and alot of equipment



   Illegally is the biggest number. Not reporting is the 
  second,that's why the success ratio is so low.
  Just my clients last season killed 18 gators in
    zones 6,7,8. I know other guides that do just as well.
   Yet the success ratio goes down. 
  That's because people are not reporting.
    I help all my clients report there gator.
    More reporting, gators still increasing means more tags.
    More tags = clients out there. 

    DNR needs good numbers to raise the tag count.

  It does takes a small fortune and alot of equipment.

    Another good reason to hire a guide.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jun 24, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> It does takes a small fortune and alot of equipment.



thats not the way it appears on swamp people.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 24, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> thats not the way it appears on swamp people.



Yea, but if you hunt them like they do on TV/Swamp People you will be in the pokey.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jun 24, 2012)

groundhawg said:


> Yea, but if you hunt them like they do on TV/Swamp People you will be in the pokey.



not with a snatch hook.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 24, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> thats not the way it appears on swamp people.



   Because in GA. we do not fish gator's we hunt them. 

  They have more in fishing gator's then you think.  They 
 also don't film how many times they lose a gator or how
  much bait they lose.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Only in season..*



Vmarsh said:


> not with a snatch hook.



    Can only do that in gator season and if you have a tag.

    If your doing it now your Poaching.  

       Hope that's not the what's happening.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 24, 2012)

It ain't as hard to kill one as yall make out. All you need is a boat or a buddy with a boat. An old bow. A few fiberglass fishing arrows with gator heads on em. A good coon huntin light or 2. One of them little reel things on your bow incase you miss. With line hooked to the arrow. Some kind of gun to kill it with. Some black tape.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jun 24, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> It ain't as hard to kill one as yall make out. All you need is a boat or a buddy with a boat. An old bow. A few fiberglass fishing arrows with gator heads on em. A good coon huntin light or 2. One of them little reel things on your bow incase you miss. With line hooked to the arrow. Some kind of gun to kill it with. Some black tape.



thats what im saying. add a lick of grit, common sense, and woodsmanship and there you go. these "guides" sometimes paint it to look like you have to have their help.

little ol willie throws a snatch hook and bare hands pulls em boatside. pop em in the head and roll on. makes it look like cake.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 24, 2012)

*I agree*



GA DAWG said:


> It ain't as hard to kill one as yall make out. All you need is a boat or a buddy with a boat. An old bow. A few fiberglass fishing arrows with gator heads on em. A good coon huntin light or 2. One of them little reel things on your bow incase you miss. With line hooked to the arrow. Some kind of gun to kill it with. Some black tape.



      Ga Dawg i agree with you.  You left nothing out.

   But we still have only a 26% success rate last season in Ga. and 
       the highest it's ever been was 39% the first year.
    That was done by mostly trappers.   That's all 9 zones together.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 24, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Ga Dawg i agree with you.  You left nothing out.
> 
> But we still have only a 26% success rate last year and
> the highest it's ever been was 39% the first year.
> That was done by mostly trappers.



Yep and we were 100% last year! And had no casualties.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 24, 2012)

*These guides?*



Vmarsh said:


> thats what im saying. add a lick of grit, common sense, and woodsmanship and there you go. these "guides" sometimes paint it to look like you have to have their help.
> 
> little ol willie throws a snatch hook and bare hands pulls em boatside. pop em in the head and roll on. makes it look like cake.


 These guides provide a serves for folks who  
 don't want to try to do it themselves, and fail after waiting
  for 4 or more years to get there tag.  They would rather
 pay someone to take them one time and be successful.

 Most don't have a boat, or bow or a buddy that knows
  how.  I will be the first to say it isn't hard to kill a gator by
 snatching it.
 All of my clients shoot there gator's with a crossbow and 
 us equipment that i provide.  A guide is a business man or 
 woman just like anyone else.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Yep*



Boar Hog said:


> Yep and we were 100% last year! And had no casualties.



    99% for me last season, client missed his gator and only
   opportunity dew to poaching in that area. 
            Not a lot left in zone 5 in the river.   

   My clients have killed 50 gators in my 5 years of guiding
   gator hunts.  All with crossbow. 
                       And had no casualties


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 24, 2012)

Im proud my buddy had all I needed  I also thought turkey killing was eas first time I did it to. Was 3yrs before I killed another.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Turkeys OMG*



GA DAWG said:


> Im proud my buddy had all I needed  I also thought turkey killing was eas first time I did it to. Was 3yrs before I killed another.



    I have been hunting them Turkey birds for a long time 
  to and only killed 2 in 10 years with the bow.


----------



## ben300win (Jun 24, 2012)

Say what you want about guides. I used one on my first hunt and will continue to use him every time I get drawn. Sure you can do it in a canoe, but I want the safety of a bigger boat with someone that has alot more experience than me. I can go to Colorado and kill an elk on public land without a guide, but I used a guide the first two times I went. Always better to let someone who knows what he is doing before you try it on your own. BTW I shot a 11-4" gator the first night out with my guide. My buddy also shot a 9-6" gator the same night. We had one guy that missed a few shots with us that did not tag out. There is no guarantee that you will shoot anything, but it pays to be with someone that knows the area you are hunting.


----------



## deadend (Jun 24, 2012)

The reporting issue would get better if DNR did not make it so difficult to do so.  When the trip to get the gator validated can take longer than the hunt itself there is a problem.


----------



## mmcneil (Jun 24, 2012)

We drew 3 tags the first year and filled all 3  9'2", 8'6" and 9'8".  Two years ago we got 3 tags again  10'6", 9'6", and 8'9".  I use harpoons and I make all my own points, holders and boyous etc.  I ordered some my first year and they were junk.  So I just went to the shop and developed a better system.  I have only had 1 point failure due to bad harpoon placement, top of the head is not a good spot.  You get no penatration.  A few guides I've talked to love my setup, as well as the game wardens that have seen it and how it works.  Its not hard to find monster gators, but getting them is a challange.  Next year we should draw againg and 11' is our minimum gator.  We have all the kinks worked out of the system now.  I just need more than one weekend to hunt them.  Happy to help with any questions on the trusty ol harpoon.


----------



## Michael (Jun 24, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Yep and we were 100% last year! And had no casualties.



"And had no casualties"


----------



## Michael (Jun 24, 2012)

ben300win said:


> Say what you want about guides. I used one on my first hunt and will continue to use him every time I get drawn. Sure you can do it in a canoe, but I want the safety of a bigger boat with someone that has alot more experience than me. I can go to Colorado and kill an elk on public land without a guide, but I used a guide the first two times I went. Always better to let someone who knows what he is doing before you try it on your own. BTW I shot a 11-4" gator the first night out with my guide. My buddy also shot a 9-6" gator the same night. We had one guy that missed a few shots with us that did not tag out. There is no guarantee that you will shoot anything, but it pays to be with someone that knows the area you are hunting.



And even with those misses, Dudley "could" have tagged out if he wasn't determined to get a bigger gator that you and Sean had


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Try this.*



deadend said:


> The reporting issue would get better if DNR did not make it so difficult to do so.  When the trip to get the gator validated can take longer than the hunt itself there is a problem.



    That is a good point, for some folks it is a very long drive.       

  You can try calling your local office and sometimes they 
  will have validation tags (cities tags ) and can validate it 
   for you.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 25, 2012)

*The hold outs*



Michael said:


> And even with those misses, Dudley "could" have tagged out if he wasn't determined to get a bigger gator that you and Sean had



   You have to admire those guys who will risk not getting
 a gator after waiting so long for a tag.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Great job*



mmcneil said:


> We drew 3 tags the first year and filled all 3  9'2", 8'6" and 9'8".  Two years ago we got 3 tags again  10'6", 9'6", and 8'9".  I use harpoons and I make all my own points, holders and boyous etc.  I ordered some my first year and they were junk.  So I just went to the shop and developed a better system.  I have only had 1 point failure due to bad harpoon placement, top of the head is not a good spot.  You get no penatration.  A few guides I've talked to love my setup, as well as the game wardens that have seen it and how it works.  Its not hard to find monster gators, but getting them is a challange.  Next year we should draw againg and 11' is our minimum gator.  We have all the kinks worked out of the system now.  I just need more than one weekend to hunt them.  Happy to help with any questions on the trusty ol harpoon.



   If there were more like yall, the success ratio would be 
    better.  Great work - Great job


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jun 25, 2012)

kill em all,let God sort em out


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 25, 2012)

I for one do not have a problem with the amount of tags given out. Yes there could be more but every time I have drawn I had a good quality hunt with very little interferance. If they increase the tags,I hope they have spilt seasons with your tag only being good during your season. 

I hired a guide for the first two years (wife's hunt,then mine) and his knowledge was priceless. Since then I have helped a lot of people to their gators and run 100% on opportunity. Their lack of shooting skill is not my fault. I have helped people kill around 30-35 gators with the biggest being 11'7" and 470 lbs.

No Casualties but a little one did get a tooth in my thumb. 

I have checked in a few gators and all I ever did was take them a small piece of the tail to attach the tag to.No problems and easy for all parties involved.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 25, 2012)

*What years?*



Ihunt said:


> I for one do not have a problem with the amount of tags given out. Yes there could be more but every time I have drawn I had a good quality hunt with very little interferance. If they increase the tags,I hope they have spilt seasons with your tag only being good during your season.
> 
> I hired a guide for the first two years (wife's hunt,then mine) and his knowledge was priceless. Since then I have helped a lot of people to their gators and run 100% on opportunity. Their lack of shooting skill is not my fault. I have helped people kill around 30-35 gators with the biggest being 11'7" and 470 lbs.
> 
> ...


 
    Very nice job.  It's just as fun ether way. 

   What years did you and your wife hunt?


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 25, 2012)

We have both drawn three tags. She drew the first year,me the second,her again the fourth,me the fifth,and both again last year.

We have also drew two a piece in South Carolina. 

Florida is just too expensive. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Do tell*



Ihunt said:


> We have both drawn three tags. She drew the first year,me the second,her again the fourth,me the fifth,and both again last year.
> 
> We have also drew two a piece in South Carolina.
> 
> Florida is just too expensive. Not worth it IMO.



  Do tell how you get drawn that regular.  Everyone would
 like to know.    Do tell.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jun 25, 2012)

deadend said:


> The reporting issue would get better if DNR did not make it so difficult to do so.  When the trip to get the gator validated can take longer than the hunt itself there is a problem.



Took my hide over to Rome/Armuchee regional office.I believe thats the only place in north ga area to get it validated but not sure.Only 45 minutes from me an i was glad.Did not want to have to drive all the way down south.


----------



## JBowers (Jun 26, 2012)

Food for thought: gators are a long-lived species that is slow to reach reproductive age, low fecundity, and has a low recruitment rate.  Thus, overharvest may not be determined for a few years after the fact and can take years to recover.  Most game species are short-lived, reach reproductive age quickly (same year of birth or year following birth), high fecundity, and have recruitment rates that can replace losses in one year or less.

Managing wildlife populations, especially those that are hunted, in a manner that ensures long-term conservation of that species also ensures long-term hunting opportunities.  Setting hunting opportunities that do not support this goal will ensure that neither wildlife conservation or conservation of hunting endure.

Georgia's alligator population, and the subsequent hunting opportunity available from successful conservation, will be managed according to this plan: http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/.../pdf/Game_Mgmt/GA Alligator Mgmt Plan Nov2010.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Thanks John*



JBowers said:


> Food for thought: gators are a long-lived species that is slow to reach reproductive age, low fecundity, and has a low recruitment rate.  Thus, overharvest may not be determined for a few years after the fact and can take years to recover.  Most game species are short-lived, reach reproductive age quickly (same year of birth or year following birth), high fecundity, and have recruitment rates that can replace losses in one year or less.
> 
> Managing wildlife populations, especially those that are hunted, in a manner that ensures long-term conservation of that species also ensures long-term hunting opportunities.  Setting hunting opportunities that do not support this goal will ensure that neither wildlife conservation or conservation of hunting endure.
> 
> Georgia's alligator population, and the subsequent hunting opportunity available from successful conservation, will be managed according to this plan: http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/.../pdf/Game_Mgmt/GA Alligator Mgmt Plan Nov2010.


    Thanks John
    I hoped you were following this thread.
                                                                          frydaddy40


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 26, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> It ain't as hard to kill one as yall make out. All you need is a boat or a buddy with a boat. An old bow. A few fiberglass fishing arrows with gator heads on em. A good coon huntin light or 2. One of them little reel things on your bow incase you miss. With line hooked to the arrow. Some kind of gun to kill it with. Some black tape.



I've known guys that took several years to harvest a deer, but with deer you always have next season. However with gators you get very few chances in ones lifetime and since everyone isn't the "Great White hunter"  that you are they hire folks like us to better their odds and supply all of the equipment and experience to make the hunt a safe and productive one.  Oh! And we're fun to hang around with too!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 26, 2012)

JBowers said:


> Food for thought: gators are a long-lived species that is slow to reach reproductive age, low fecundity, and has a low recruitment rate.  Thus, overharvest may not be determined for a few years after the fact and can take years to recover.  Most game species are short-lived, reach reproductive age quickly (same year of birth or year following birth), high fecundity, and have recruitment rates that can replace losses in one year or less.
> 
> Managing wildlife populations, especially those that are hunted, in a manner that ensures long-term conservation of that species also ensures long-term hunting opportunities.  Setting hunting opportunities that do not support this goal will ensure that neither wildlife conservation or conservation of hunting endure.
> 
> Georgia's alligator population, and the subsequent hunting opportunity available from successful conservation, will be managed according to this plan: http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/.../pdf/Game_Mgmt/GA Alligator Mgmt Plan Nov2010.



John I don't argue with any of that but sure wish you guys would make checking them in easier...no sense having to drive a 3 hour round trip just to do that when you have already been up all night hunting one.  

I am sure there are plenty that don't get reported due to the current system and shouldn't be all that hard to fix.  The ladies at the Albany office were the ones who checked mine in anyway and they acted like it was the first one they had ever seen...didn't do anything other than fill out a paper and give me a tag...should be something any local DNR ranger should be able to do.  If the system stays the same I'm not sure that I will check in another one.


----------



## deadend (Jun 26, 2012)

cowhornedspike said:


> John I don't argue with any of that but sure wish you guys would make checking them in easier...no sense having to drive a 3 hour round trip just to do that when you have already been up all night hunting one.
> 
> I am sure there are plenty that don't get reported due to the current system and shouldn't be all that hard to fix.  The ladies at the Albany office were the ones who checked mine in anyway and they acted like it was the first one they had ever seen...didn't do anything other than fill out a paper and give me a tag...should be something any local DNR ranger should be able to do.  If the system stays the same I'm not sure that I will check in another one.



I'm fairly certain the # of gators harvested is much higher than the # reported  due to the difficulty in checking them in.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 26, 2012)

*How about this.*



deadend said:


> I'm fairly certain the # of gators harvested is much higher than the # reported  due to the difficulty in checking them in.



                Harvest numbers. 
           Illegally is the biggest number.
   Not reporting is the second,that's why the success ratio is
     so low.
               What yall think?


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 26, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Harvest numbers.
> Illegally is the biggest number.
> Not reporting is the second,that's why the success ratio is
> so low.
> What yall think?



Me thinks you are correct sir!


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jun 27, 2012)

Mainly just boils down to folks wanting to go more. I personally dont have to get the tag, but all i want to do is GO!!!! The public interest, success rate, apps, will help in taking steps towards the raising of tags. 

Anyone got in good video footage??


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 27, 2012)

*The bottom line.*



Mwaldrop said:


> Mainly just boils down to folks wanting to go more. I personally dont have to get the tag, but all i want to do is GO!!!! The public interest, success rate, apps, will help in taking steps towards the raising of tags.
> 
> Anyone got in good video footage??



 The bottom line is, there's not going to be a tag 
   number increase in a zone until there is a increase in
   population that needs to be controlled. 
 If that fits the state conservation plan for the
  management of the American alligator.  
  There will not be a tag increase just because of low
  success  rate by hunters.
 The department conduces (sinus  of  gator population) in
   each zone every year. 
 That what they base the tag number on.   

  So please report your gator harvest.  
  The better harvest number's they have, the better they
 can mange the tag number's and what we all love so much

                      to hunt the American  alligator.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mwaldrop said:


> Mainly just boils down to folks wanting to go more. I personally dont have to get the tag, but all i want to do is GO!!!! The public interest, success rate, apps, will help in taking steps towards the raising of tags.
> 
> Anyone got in good video footage??



Don't worry this year I have the ability to film all hunts in HD and give a copy to the tag holder. If they don't mind I will be posting the videos of each hunt along with pics. It should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 27, 2012)

*?????*



REDNECK1 said:


> Don't worry this year I have the ability to film all hunts in HD and give a copy to the tag holder. If they don't mind I will be posting the videos of each hunt along with pics. It should be interesting to say the least.



     You got a Go pro didn't you?      Me to.


----------



## Michael (Jun 27, 2012)

Had a Biologist tell me "The alligator will soon be the Bighorn Sheep of the East" referring to the # of points it will take to draw each


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 27, 2012)

REDNECK1 said:


> Don't worry this year I have the ability to film all hunts in HD and give a copy to the tag holder. If they don't mind I will be posting the videos of each hunt along with pics. It should be interesting to say the least.



Hot dogg......   my Son and I will be going with RN1 this fall and I also hope to make lots of pictures and video the hunt.    Of course the guide is welcome to copies of any I make just not sure anyone will be able view with my hands shaking like they will be.  Also will likly toss the camera in the river when the action gets hot....


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 27, 2012)

groundhawg said:


> Hot dogg......   my Son and I will be going with RN1 this fall and I also hope to make lots of pictures and video the hunt.    Of course the guide is welcome to copies of any I make just not sure anyone will be able view with my hands shaking like they will be.  Also will likly toss the camera in the river when the action gets hot....



Don't worry Redneck and I haven't lost anyone yet, but there's always a first time!    Just try to keep it as G rated as possible, it's not always easy in the heat of battle.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Well there*



Boar Hog said:


> Don't worry Redneck and I haven't lost anyone yet, but there's always a first time!    Just try to keep it as G rated as possible, it's not always easy in the heat of battle.



        Well there was that one guy (crap )


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes frydaddy got two of them and looking into picking up some thermal imaging toys that may come in handy. If people want videos and show them to the family they will have that option. I may mount one on the bang stick either way it will be interesting.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 28, 2012)

REDNECK1 said:


> Yes frydaddy got two of them and looking into picking up some thermal imaging toys that may come in handy. If people want videos and show them to the family they will have that option. I may mount one on the bang stick either way it will be interesting.


        They make pole mounts for go pro's.
    Paul uses one on Gator boys. 
     Thermal imaging toys,  man someone dropping some 
  cash.  I would like to know how those work out. 

     Don't think those are water proof.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 28, 2012)

I machined me a mount for the go pro as far as toys. A good friend is wanting me to do some work for him and he has alot of nice things we are going to trade for. So just work and sweat for some toys.


----------



## JBowers (Jun 28, 2012)

cowhornedspike said:


> John I don't argue with any of that but sure wish you guys would make checking them in easier...no sense having to drive a 3 hour round trip just to do that when you have already been up all night hunting one.


 
Good comment and something we can certainly investigate and discuss!  Thanks!

JB


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 28, 2012)

JBowers said:


> Good comment and something we can certainly investigate and discuss!  Thanks!
> 
> JB



Thanks for listening and your reply.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 28, 2012)

groundhawg said:


> Thanks for listening and your reply.



 x2


----------



## ben300win (Jun 28, 2012)

Michael, I think you are right. We started applying long before there were any TV shows about gator hunting. Still think there will be some folks that dont do it for the Fear Factor. I am hoping it stays at every 4 years as I cant afford gator hunting and elk hunting in the same year. LOL. Ready to go again though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2012)

ben300win said:


> Michael, I think you are right. We started applying long before there were any TV shows about gator hunting. Still think there will be some folks that dont do it for the Fear Factor. I am hoping it stays at every 4 years as I cant afford gator hunting and elk hunting in the same year. LOL. Ready to go again though.


----------



## Dep6 (Jul 3, 2012)

Your right about that Frydaddy for sure.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Maybe we*

Maybe we just need to say.  

      If it ant brook, don't fix it.     

                               Because it ant broken.

                   Sometimes that's the best thing to do.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 6, 2012)

If anything needs  changing, I would say notification of selected hunters should come sooner to allow for more time to prepare. Other than that leave it alone.


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 7, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> If anything needs  changing, I would say notification of selected hunters should come sooner to allow for more time to prepare. Other than that leave it alone.



Very good point.  With e-mail and computer system seems that we should be able to get notice early.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Email*



groundhawg said:


> Very good point.  With e-mail and computer system seems that we should be able to get notice early.



   You should get an e-mail this year if you are picked.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 10, 2012)

Thermal imaging will not work well on a gator. They are cold blooded . But I will sell you some.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ihunt said:


> Thermal imaging will not work well on a gator. They are cold blooded . But I will sell you some.


They work quite well a gator still holds a heat signature after the sun goes down and the temp starts falling. Cold blooded animals may not keep a 98.6 temperature but they still have to regulate it with sunlight and shade from time to time but you would be amazed at how many you can see.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Man*



REDNECK1 said:


> They work quite well a gator still holds a heat signature after the sun goes down and the temp starts falling. Cold blooded animals may not keep a 98.6 temperature but they still have to regulate it with sunlight and shade from time to time but you would be amazed at how many you can see.



   Man you boys going hi tech.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jul 10, 2012)

If you have access to it might as well use it


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 10, 2012)

*I here ya.*

Don't make it any harder then it needs to be.   

That would be good to us when surveying gator population.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 12, 2012)

*What other toys*



REDNECK1 said:


> If you have access to it might as well use it



   What other toys you got on tap for this season?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Got my stuff raedy*

Got my stuff ready, don't thermal image scope.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the thermal and night vision but do not use them for the gators. All I have ever needed is a light. Frog says the thermal works well but I have never tried it. It doesn't like water and I seem to get everything in the boat wet when I go. Q-beams are a lot cheaper.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Water*



Ihunt said:


> I have the thermal and night vision but do not use them for the gators. All I have ever needed is a light. Frog says the thermal works well but I have never tried it. It doesn't like water and I seem to get everything in the boat wet when I go. Q-beams are a lot cheaper.



     Most of that real hi tech stuff don't like water.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 17, 2012)

*The cost*



Ihunt said:


> Thermal imaging will not work well on a gator. They are cold blooded . But I will sell you some.



    What's a thermal imaging scope go for this days?


----------



## STEROIDCHICKEN (Jul 25, 2012)

Mwaldrop said:


> Mainly just boils down to folks wanting to go more. I personally dont have to get the tag, but all i want to do is GO!!!! The public interest, success rate, apps, will help in taking steps towards the raising of tags.
> 
> Anyone got in good video footage??



a few years ago, i got drawn and we filmed the hunt for our show. it was a little dark but turned out decent. i am hoping to get another tag this year and will be filming the hunt again.


----------



## Son (Jul 29, 2012)

Nobody's put a dent in the gator population around my area of Lake Seminole, SW Ga.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Give it*



Son said:


> Nobody's put a dent in the gator population around my area of Lake Seminole, SW Ga.



  Give it time Son, there killing all the big mature gator's out 
 now. Once there gone you see a decline in numbers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Give it time Son, there killing all the big mature gator's out
> now. Once there gone you see a decline in numbers.





I`ve been watchin` em there for 30 years now. And the numbers continue to grow. Amongst other places as well. Includin` my old homeplace, right up the river from you.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*I am shore*



Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been watchin` em there for 30 years now. And the numbers continue to grow. Amongst other places as well. Includin` my old homeplace, right up the river from you.



 I am shore you have Nic. But if the big mature gator's 
 ( who are producing most of the baby gators ) are killed
  we will see a ebb in population. Or if to many are killed even a decline.

  Everyone wants the older gator's ( male and female) and 
 it takes them a long time to reach maturity.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> I am shore you have Nic. But if the big mature gator's
> ( who are producing most of the baby gators ) are killed
> we will see a ebb in population. Or if many even a decline.
> 
> ...





What I`m sayin`, and Son is too, is that huntin` is not knockin` back the population of big or small gators in Seminole at all. I know this not from hearsay, but what I see with my own eyes. The population is thrivin` and growin`.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Again i am shore*



Nicodemus said:


> What I`m sayin`, and Son is too, is that huntin` is not knockin` back the population of big or small gators in Seminole at all. I know this not from hearsay, but what I see with my own eyes. The population is thrivin` and growin`.



  Again i am shore you stating what you see.  And a thriving 
 population means the gator quota hunting is working.
  I can also report a thriving population in my area at the  
 coast.
  But more tags is not the answer right now. The DNR is 
 keeping a good handle on the population, trust me on that. 
   I know a guy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Again i am shore you stating what you see.  And a thriving
> population means the gator quota hunting is working.
> I can also report a thriving population in my area at the
> coast.
> ...





I`m not arguin` with you, Fry. It doesn`t matter to me if they give out 5 tags per year or 50,000. I truly don`t care. Gators just ain`t that important to me. I personally don`t think they should have ever been on the endangered list to begin with. 

Glad you know a guy. I know a good many of em. But, that ain`t important either.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Great that makes two*



Nicodemus said:


> I`m not arguin` with you, Fry. It doesn`t matter to me if they give out 5 tags per year or 50,000. I truly don`t care. Glad you know a guy. I know a good many of em.



    Arguing?  Was i arguing   sorry Nic , glad you do to.

 It always helps to know a guy when you need something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Arguing?  Was i arguing   sorry Nic , glad you do to.
> 
> It always helps to know a guy when you need something.





Do you need something?  

I don`t.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Yes Sir*



Nicodemus said:


> Do you need something?



        Your forgiveness will do Mr. Nic    Sir


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Your forgiveness will do Mr. Nic    Sir





It`s gonna be alright. Good luck if you get drawn this year.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Luck ?*



Nicodemus said:


> It`s gonna be alright. Good luck if you get drawn this year.




    Luck is for beginners,   I got skills  

    Thanks


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 29, 2012)

" Gators just ain't that important to me."
Could've fooled me, I sense a great interest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> " Gators just ain't that important to me."
> Could've fooled me, I sense a great interest.





Reckon I fooled you. 

One day, in the future, we`ll set down with a bottle of whiskey, and I`ll tell you boys some stories.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Sweat tea for me*



Nicodemus said:


> Reckon I fooled you.
> 
> One day, in the future, we`ll set down with a bottle of whiskey, and I`ll tell you boys some stories.



   Just a pitcher of sweat tea for me,  and 
      you didn't fool me  

     I just played along.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 31, 2012)

Ditto on the sweet tea Frye, But we seem to have trouble setting up meet-n-greets don't we?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 31, 2012)

*That was*



Boar Hog said:


> Ditto on the sweet tea Frye, But we seem to have trouble setting up meet-n-greets don't we?



  That was a fiasco.


----------



## frog1 (Aug 1, 2012)

IMO the gator numbers are down in zone 5 since the first gator season & I know they are ALOT smarter than the first 3 years.


----------



## Michael (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm seeing the same thing in Zones 8 & 9 Frog. We used to see over 100 gators a night and had no trouble getting plenty over 10'. While we still are seeing 40-50 a night. Those bigger gators are a whole lot smarter


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Same here.*

Same here zone 5 is low in population below 341.  

      Zones 6 and 8 are harder find big gators in.                Big = 10  plus

       Zone 7 has a few still if you know where to look.


----------



## frog1 (Aug 1, 2012)

On a good night we see 35 from dark to daylight. Some nights we may see7-8 all night. Makes for a long night.


----------



## gahoghntr (Aug 20, 2012)

what r u guides charging  my son and each have a tag. zone 7


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 20, 2012)

well i had no trouble  checking my gator in caught  him an ice him down  cleaned him the next morning.  saved the hide like it said do an carried it by the dnr office bout a week later.  dnr took my tag out an put another  in


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah but Camilla is a lot closer to the Albany office than most other places in the SW GA region.  Couldn't hurt for them to make it easier for the rest of us....would get better participation too.


----------

